# Mr. Magenta, his wife, and the anus of a man named Trent



## Shiversblood (Sep 24, 2017)

Mr Magenta comes home from work after a long eight hour shift at the buisness office. He walks in and sees his wife.

"Hello Mr Magenta. I have been looking at Facebook recently" Mr Magenta wife says, in a stern manner.

Mr Magenta lets out a long sigh. He knew Facebook was going to be the end of his marriage, but he didn't know it was going to end his marriage THIS quickly. 

"Ok. What did you see?" Mr Magenta asks.

"I saw the Anus of a name named Trent." Mr Magenta wife says, matter of factly. Mr Magenta lets out a sigh, and then begins his speech.

"Ok ok. I have something that I must tell you. Yes. It's true. It's all true. I do indeed have sex with the anus of a man named Trent. His anus provides large amounts of pleasure for the cocks of men. Almost, too much pleasure, actually. So much ejaculation occurs when men meet with the anus of Trent. It is difficult to say no to that anus. For as, those levels of pleasure that it provides are simply way too hard to calculate or measure. It is just beyond compare." Mr Magenta simply explains. 

"Our marriage is over." Mr Magenta wife say.

A sniper quickly fires his rifle, the bullet going through the window and hitting Mr Magenta wife directly in the forehead. Mr Magenta quickly pulls out his pistol and dives behind the couch. 
"Simply who is this!" Mr Magenta screams, and fires a shot through his front door. A man quickly fires a rifle again then pulls out his pistol firing out the window the glass shattering out and he jumps through the window. He drops his sniper rifle and pulls out his machine gun assault rifle he had on his back and bolsters his pistol and simply begins opening fire with his assault rifle, bullets flying all across the living room destroying the fine China on the wall and destroying everything. "Simply is ahhhhh" Magenta screams and rolls out from behind the couch as bullets pierce it and shoots the man in both knee caps. He screams in pain and drops his macheine gun and falls to floor. Mr Magenta runs over and kicks away the macheien gun. He aims his pistol at the mans forehead.

"Simply is why!" Mr Magenta says. "Because Trent was my sexual lover" the man says, then pulls out his pistol but mr Magenta quickly shoots him directly in the forehead. He falls down dead.

"He put bullets holes in my home and made a mess in my living room, but at least this man saved me some money on a divorce lawyer hahahahah!" Mr Magenta says.

"Mr Magenta you are under arrest for conspiracy to commite first degree murder of your wife. Clearly you also killed the gun man to cover your tracks so he couldn't Later turn on you and turn you in for hiring him to kill your wife." A cop says as he slips in through the back door.

"You are simply insane!" Mr Magenta screams, as he is handcuffed and arrested.

After 15 long months of court dates and a long trial of the century where mr Magenta takes the stand in his own defense, Mr Magenta is hella found not guilty of conspiracy to committe murder of his wife. Not guilty of all charges!

Mr Magenta walks out of the court room a free man. His first stop, he goes immediately to trents house.

He bursts in through the front door.

"Anal canal!" Mr Magenta screams.

"Anus for a man named Mr Magenta." Trent says.

Mr Magenta quickly slams his penis into the anus of Trent. Ejaculate.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Magenta (Nov 23, 2017)

lol, what the fuck Shivs?


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 23, 2017)

Better love story than Twilight.


----------



## polonium (Nov 24, 2017)

I came.


----------



## Shiversblood (Nov 24, 2017)

LOL mr magenta actually made a account on this forum? He followed me here? WTF!!!!!!


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Nov 24, 2017)

I kinda wanna see a sequel


----------



## Magenta (Nov 25, 2017)

I googled trents anus and this thread came up in the results. I was simply shocked when the thread was about me too. I expected this from Imachavel but not from you. I have been betrayed.

Happy birthday by the way!


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Nov 25, 2017)

Magenta said:


> I googled trents anus and this thread came up in the results. I was simply shocked when the thread was about me too. I expected this from Imachavel but not from you. I have been betrayed.



It's gonna be alright.


----------



## Magenta (Nov 25, 2017)

He pretends to be my friend all the time but he kicks me when i'm down.


----------



## Shiversblood (Nov 25, 2017)

WTF??? I don't kick you when your down. You are just really thinned skinned. Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 25, 2017)

This was a beautifully well-told story about the love between a man and an anus. 10/10 would read again.


----------



## Shiversblood (Nov 25, 2017)

People like Mr Magena are real cowards. I try to crack jokes sometimes, and he gets his panties up in a bunch. He even gave me a bad rating on the other forum, the one he followed me here from, just because I simply joke sometimes. However, this thread is no joking matter. Mr Magenta does have a odd relationship with the anus of a man named Trent, I have never denied that information.


----------



## Shiversblood (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr Magenta enjoys the anus, the anus of Trent. Allow me to take you back to how it all started. One day Mr Magenta discovered that Trent has anus. There was no going back after that. 

Mr Magenta walks up to Trent. "I notice that you have anus. May I anal canal with your anus at this time? To enjoy pleasure for me?" mr Magenta asks in a coy and shy manner. "But ofcourse. I enjoy cocks for my anus." Trent says. Mr Magenta slams his cock into the anus of trent, and quickly ejaculates. "Some men would describe that as pleasure." Mr magenta explains. "Indeed." trent explains. "Do you have facebook?" magenta asks. "I am homosexual male I dont have that. 

I use Cockbook instead. would you like to add me on there." mr magenta agrees and adds him. the next day, mr magenta sees numerous pics of men slamming their penis into the anus of trent on cockbook. "Trent is cheating on me!" mr magenta screams. he quickly drives to trents work. he bursts in through the front door of the mcdonalds. "THE ANUS OF TRENT IS FOR ME!"  Mr Magenta screams in an angry manner. "The anus of trent is my boyfriend, get out of here!" The mcdonalds manager screams. Mr magenta instantly reckonizes the man from a pic on trents cockbook page. 

"YOU ARE TRYING TO STEAL THE ANUS OF TRENT FROM ME????" mr magenta screams and quickly pulls 0ut his pistol and shoots the mcdonalds manager directly in the forehead. mr magenta then kidnaps trent at gunpoint and takes him back to his house. "Can we talk about this" trent says in a scared manner. 

"NO TALK, ONLY ANAL CANAL!" mr magenta screams as he slams his penis into the anus of trent. 

Amanita quickly kicks down the door and runs inside. a woman following behind him. 

"MR MAGENTA NO! THINK ABOUT YOUR WIFE!" amanita screams. "mr magenta please, come back home to me and your kids." mr magenta wife pleads. "I ENJOY THE ANUS OF TRENT! I HAVE NO WIFE!" Mr magenta screams and quickly shoots his wife directly in the forehead. Mr magenta then points his gun at amanita. "Are you trying to steal the anus of trent from? you selfish bastard!" mr magenta screams. "I have never had sex with the anus of trent, but i am very worried about you." amanita says. "YOU DONT UNDERSTAND THE PLEASURE THAT THE ANUS OF TRENT PROVIDES!" mr magenta says. "fine. then tell me."  amanita says. "No. the only way for you to know, is to do." mr magenta says. "No. I cannot, I WILL not, have sex with the anus of trent." Amanita says. "YOU WILL HAVE SEX WITH THE ANUS OF TRENT AND YOU WILL ENJOY IT!" mr magenta demands. "Its okay man he dont have too." trent says. Mr magenta quickly pistol whips trent then trains the gun back on amanita. "Pleasure the anus, or die." mr magenta explains. Amanita lets out a sigh, and then slams his penis into the anus of trent. "Oh my goodness, you are right mr magenta, this is pleasure!" Amanita says and then quickly ejaculates. Mr magenta quickly becomes jealous. 'YOU ARE ENJOY IT TOO MUCH!" mr magenta screams then shoots amanita directly in the forehead, while amanita penis is still in the anus of trent. 

a swat team bursts in and throws a flashbang. Mr magenta is stunned and drops his pistol, then is taken to the ground and arrested. "THE ANUS OF TRENT IS PLEASURE FOR ME!" Mr Magenta screams as he is handcuffed. He is sentenced to death by lethal injection. he remains on death row to this death. "The anus of trent." mr magenta whispers, as he sits in his cell.


----------



## Shiversblood (May 23, 2018)

Mr Magenta is sitting in his cell on death row. AWWW hell is no, mr magenta mutters. Mr Magenta lawyer visits him. 'hella good news son, obama is going to pardon you of all your crimes.." Lawyer explain. "Simply? Why?" Mr Magenta says, in a confused manner. "Its part of the Australia United States peace treaty agreement, every year obama pardons one Australian of his crimes in a usa prison. "This information is hella." Mr magenta says. "Accurate." Lawyer explain. 

The next day, mr magenta is woke up at 3:00 am on thursday and sent to a transport van. "It is simply time for your visit with Obama." The guard says. but then looks at his watch. It is November 4th, 2016. "Oh No!" Donald Trump was won the election." The guard screams. "Oh no!" Mr magenta screams. The guard swerves and slams the gas pedal, the prison van begins to fish tail on the wet roads. The van crashes.

The next  day, Mr Magenta awakes. He is taken into the room, filled with 10 other prisoners. "I grant you all 11 pardons for all your crimes." Donald Trump says. Mr Magenta is unhandcuffed by a guard along with the others. "This is the best day of my life." Mr Magenta tells him.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jun 16, 2018)

Mr Magenta awakes in a cold sweat. He jumps up. He looks around nervously. He grabs a bottle of Old Crow Whiskey off the nightstand next to his bed and takes a huge chug. With a big gulp. 

"I need anus I need anus I need anus." Mr Magenta whispers. The anus of Trent is on his mind. 

Mr Magenta lives in Australia, in the middle of the vast out back. Lots of desert, and desert plains. Very little water. Mr Magenta suffers from a lack of water on a daily basis. 

The next day, Mr Magenta walks into his front room. His mom and dad are in the room. "Hey Mr Magenta, where do you want to go on vacation this summer? We can go anywhere!." Mr Magentas dad says.

"I want to go to the USA! The United States of America! The land of the free!" Mr Magenta screams. "A-OK! We will be going there!" he say. "iS ARE BE HELLA YES!" Magenta screams at the top of his lungs.

Mr Magenta has ALWAYS wanted to visit the United States of America. but not just because of the hella historical locations, simply no, there is another reason as well. A few years ago, Mr Magenta met a man online. On a forum message board posting area. A man named Trent, who lives in the usa. Now Mr Magenta is finnally going to the usa, and he can meet Trent in person! OH MY GOODNESS! Mr Magenta is just so excited! He cant even hide it!

For years, Mr Magenta and Trent had been really good friends. Chatting all the time online. All the time. Getting to know each other really well. Speaking together into the late hours of the night, not a care in the world when discussing so many various topics. They talked about meeting up one day, but since Australia is so far from the usa, they just didnt know how too. But now, the question has been finnally been awnser, he will meet that Anus of a man named Trent now. 

The next day, Mr Magenta awakes with a leap. He runs into the front room. "Are you simply ready to see the USA!" His dad screams.  "100%!" Mr magenta screams at the top of his lungs. The head directly to the outback Airport, and catch a flight directly to the United States of America.  The three catch a cab. They go to the Las Vegas area to see a country concrete. 

"Man, LA vegas sure is hella tight etc and things of that nature!" Mr Magenta screams. "Accurate information." Mr Magenta dad explains. They are in the crowd, watching the concert. A Country song blares. Thats when Mr Magenta sees something in the corner of his eye. "Simply? What is that?" Mr magenta says, as he sees a man in a window grab a fully automatic machine gun and aim downwards towards the crowd. The man begins opening fire. A shirtless man wearing a cowboy hat is shot right next to mr magenta and falls to the floor dead. "AHHHH"! Mr Magent screams. The whole crowd starts screaming, people start running. People are getting shot like crazy all around. 

Mr Magenta simply takes off running. A man in front of him is shot multiple times, mr magenta leaps over the dead body and keeps sprinting. A man is quickly blasted in the side of the head by a sawed off shot gun. Mr Magenta leaves the concerte and hits the street and keeps sprinting. He runs back to the hotel he is staying with his parents. His mom and dad catch up running behind mr magenta.  "Damn, I heard about the last Las vegas shooting before, but I had no idea a new one would happen the day we arrive!" mr Magenta says. "These can be hard to predict, simply." mr magenta dad explains. Mr Magenta gets on the lap top. He goes on the forum.

He makes a new thread. Trent quickly shows up in the thread. He asks him about his anus. "My anus is just fine." Trent posts. Mr magenta sends trent a pm asking him to call him. Mr Magenta cell phone quickly rings. "Hella sup." mr magenta says. "So I heard you just arrived in the usa today." Trent says. "Accurate information son." Mr magenta explains to a man. "How about we meet up at the local Mcdonalds eh?" Trent says. "That sounds hella good! Ill be heading over to the mcdonalds as soon as possible." Mr Magenta looks over, his parents are fast asleep. Hellas. He grabs the keys to the rental car and goes. He gets in the car and simply slams his foot down on the gas pedal, and skids ands speeds off. 

Mr magenta sees a drunk man holding a bottle of tequila walking down the street on the sidewalk. The man stumbles to the side and falls down onto the street. Mr Magentas car tire goes right over the mans head, it explodes like a watermelon. "Simply my africa!" Mr magenta screams and slams the pedal down even harder, speeding off. 

Mr magenta car fish tails, he almost loses control of the car but manages to not over correct and barely skids into the parking lot without crashing into any parked cars and lands into a parking spot. "Parked like a champ." Mr Magenta explains.

Mr Magenta gets out of the car and heads inside. He goes and orders a big mac and a fries and a coke. Extra mac sauce. He sees Trent. "hey bud!" mr magenta screams at the top of his lungs, and the hug. "hella sup."

A man wearing all black holding a shotgun walks in through the front door, with a look of anger and disgust on his face. He quickly blasts a man directly in the forehead with his shotgun. "OH shit!" Mr magenta screams,
and dives to the flooor as a blasts goes right over his head. A man tackles the shot gun wielder from behind and they both go to the floor, the man with the shotgun drops his shot gun but pulls a pistol out of his trench coat and shoots the man in the forehead who tackle him.

"Its my time to rise!" The gun man screams and stands up and shoots another man directly in the forehead. everyone in the store is screaming and in hella panic. A man runs for the exit and is shot in the back of the head and falls down dead. Mr magenta and trent hide underneath a table, in hella worry. 

"THIS IS BAD FOR BUSINESS!" The mcdonalds store manager screams as he comes out from behind the counter with a double pump shotgun. "NOT TODAY MOTHER FUCKER!" he screams and blasts the shooter directly in the face knocking him to the floor killing him. A police sniper quickly shoot the store manager directly in the forehead. 

"You shot the wrong man!" A customer screams at the police sniper. People in the store stand up and begin to scream. The store manager was a black man. 

"HANDS UP DONT SHOOT GENERATION! MIKE BROWN!" Black men start to scream. Al sharpton arrives on the scene and puts his hands in the air and is screaming hands up dont shoot along with other black men. 

"Man, that sure was crazy." Trent says to Mr Magenta. "Hot damn it sure was. Lets get in my car and get out of here." mr magenta says. Trent and Mr Magenta go into the Mcdonalds parking lot and head to mr magentas car. 

A middle eastern man  in a car pulls into the parking lot. The middle eastern arab man has a look of anger and disgust on his face. He locks eyes with Mr Magenta. He rolls down his window. 

"JIHAD!!! IN THE NAME OF ALLAH!" He screams, and all of a sudden his car explodes. It was a suicide bomb detonation. Mr Magenta is blown back several feet but wasnt close enough to be too injured. Several black lives matter protestors and police are directly in the line of fire of the car bomb however, and die instantly.

"When will the violence ever end?" al sharpton asks. "I simply dont know, lets get out of mr magenta." Trent says.

Trent and Mr magenta arrive back at the hotel, and go into mr magentas room. Trent is excited, but is suddenly suprised when he sees Mr magentas mom and dad in the room. "Simply what?" he says. "Oh, sorry, I wish I could have had us more privacy..." Trent says in a defeated manner. "Why, what were you expecting to happen tonight eh?" Mr magenta says. Thats when they hear the distinct sound of automatic machine gun fire. "oh shit, theres a shooter in the hotel." Mr magenta says. "Not again, these god damn mother fuckers..." trent says. 

Police  surround the hotel. a man had shot his wife and kids and then started shooting hotel guests indiscriminately. The stand off ends when a police sniper quickly shoots the gun man directly in the forehead. 

Mr Magenta and  trent are outside, smoking a blunt. "How about we go to my place for a little bit of some more privacy man." trent says. "I know i know man, i was hoping that my parents would have been asleep but, what with all the gunfire they keep waking up etc." "Yeah I know that happens sometimes not your fault man, i aint even tripping on that." Trent says.

mr magenta and trent walk towards his car. "What the fucking" Mr Magenta says, the front windshield is smashed out of the car with a brick sitting on the front drivers seat. "Somebody smashed out my windsheild? Those mother fuckers." Mr magenta says. "It happens sometimes. Mr magenta pick up the brick, and throws it inside the side of another car, denting the car badly. he tries getting the glass off his seat, but very badly cuts the side of his hand. "Simply of an ouch nature!" mr magenta screams, glass sticking out of his hand. He pulls it out, but smaller shards of glass go into his skin and he cant get them out. this is painful for a man. but they start up the car and begin to drive non the less. They head directly to trents house. They go inside. "privacy hurrrr" trent says. They go directly onto trents room. Mr Magenta takes off his shirt, trent quickly pulls down his trousers and exposes his anus. The anus looks marvelous to mr magenta. "Simply wonderful." he says. Mr Magentas cock begins to become of a hard nature. he gets erection. "its time for this missile to fly." Mr magent says. 

Thats when all of a sudden someone kicks down trents door. Its trents dad. Trents dad is simply stunned. He sees Trent bent over with mr magenta behind him, close, almost about to penetrate. "NOOOOOOOO!!!!!" Trents dad screams, and he tackles Mr magenta. he grabs mr magentas cock with both hands. "NOOOO!" Mr magenta screams, trent pulls mr magenta up, mr magenta quickly punches trents dad in the face. "YOU WANT A PIECE OF THIS MATE!" mr magenta screams and the two men go toe to toe, fighting fiercely and in combat. Mr magenta quickly upper cuts to trents dads jaw. Mr magenta gets him in a head lock, and begins choking the man. Trents dad face goes blue. Mr magenta pulls out a knife and stabs it directly into trents dads leg. "AHHHH!" trents dad screams in pain. Mr magenta and trent run out of the house and get into his car and speeds off, trents dad is laying on the floor with the knife in his leg in pain . 

"Damnit, we keep getting interupted, maybe we werent suppose to canal after all." Trent says. Mr magenta pulls trent into the back seat. They have parked in a parking lot. its late at night.

"I didnt come all this way to the usa just to lose my chance at anal canal at the last minute!" Mr magenta screams and in a rush pulls off trents trousers. I need that anus need that anus need that anus. Mr Magenta quickly slams his penis into the anus of trent. "Whoa!" Trent says, as the cock penetrates his anus. "This feels like pleasure!" mr magent screams, as he enjoys the very pleasureable anus of a man named trent. he starts thrusting very hard as possible, so many trusts of a cock. pumping it. pump it up! Pleasure for men. the two are enjoying the sex very much, having lots of fun. "I think i may ejaculate!" mr magenta says, and then just lets loose with his penis, ejaculating so much semen directly up the anus of a man named trent. "AHHHHHHHHHH YEaGH!" mr magenta screams with pleasure. "So worth it." mr magenta explains. he then pulls up his pants and gets back into the drivers seat, a glass shard quickly stabs mr magenta directly into his butt cheek AHHHHH MY ASS , he missed that shard earlier but such is life they are having way too much fun today to let something like that ruin his dad, he knows this information. Mr magenta drops trent off at his house. "May we canal on a later day." mr magenta says. "perhaps, i will have to check my scuedule regarding that." trent says. mr magenta speeds off. he goes back to the hotel where his parents are, his butt cheek bleeding a little. he goes inside the room.

"where the hell have you been at mr magenta?" mr magentas dad asks. mr magentas dad is then quickly blasted in the face by a sawed off shot gun. "AHHHHH!" mr magenta mom screams, and then is shot in the forehead as well. mr magenta quickly does a barrel roll. Trents dad had followed mr magenta back to the hotel and has just shot both his parents. 

"You couldnt have just left things alone huh!" mr magenta screams. "My son is not homosexual!" Trent dads scream. "What the fuck you talking about Im straight!" Mr magenta says. trent dads pulls the trigger but there is no more bullets in the sawed off shot gun. Mr magenta pulls out a hunting knife. "Thats not a knife, THIS is a knife!" mr magenta screams and throws the knife, the knife lands directly into trents dad eye. he falls to the floor. the police arrive, after hearing the shots, one cop rolls across the room and fires several shots. they handcuff trents dad. a paramedic pulls out the knife and puts a eye patch on trents dads eye. 

"Looks like this man is going away for a very long time. im sorry about your parents." a cop says to mr magenta. "Oh well. what can ya do?" mr magenta says, and hops on the next flight back to Australia. The next few days, mr magenta is haunted by his trip to the united states of america. some men even suggest to him that he may be suffering from ptsd. but he simply brushes off the thought. He goes to work at his store. He sees a few homosexual men walk in. he rolls his eyes. mr magenta knows he is not homosexual. the homosexual men are laughing and joking with each other playfully. "Hey guys knock it off." Mr magenta says. "Shut the fuck up you prude." One of the homosexual men says, then quickly pulls down his pants, the other homosexual man quickly slams his penis into the mans anus. "My god! What is going on in this world today!" Mr magenta screams. "You know you enjoy the show." the man with a cock in his anus says. Mr magenta rolls his eyes. 

Mr magenta is unable to get a good nights sleep that night. he keeps tossing and turning. thinking about the men in his store. the anus, the cock, the thrusting, it reminds him  of a man named trent. "NOOO!" mr magenta screams, and jumps up. he is wearing his black muscle shirt and is sweating profusely. he looks around. "I am not homosexual male what is happening to me!" mr magenta screams. he is simply losing his mind at this time! The next day on the news he sees that trents dad is sentenced to death by lethal injection. mr magenta is rather surprised by this,. they dont have capitol punishment in australia. he had forgotten the usa even has it. but with so much crime perhaps they need it he reasons.

"The anus of a man named trent." a voice whispers. mr magenta looks around, scared, who the fuck just said that? He is not sure. but he is indeed sure about one thing however, no matter what it takes, he needs to get back to the usa, so that he may enjoy the anus of a man named trent. 

he heads to the local gas station, and buys a ticket. its a lottery ticket. oh shit! mr magenta just won 55 million dollars in the lottery. mr magenta buys a ticket directly to  the usa, and is on the next flight over. he goes and knocks on trents door.

Trent awnsers the door. "Oh...its you.." trent says. "I came back so that we may anal canal with each other!" mr magenta says with a smile on his face. "Who the fuck said I even want to anal canal right now? You ruined my life!" Trent says. Mr magenta quickly punches trent directly in the face, and pushes his way inside, the two wrestle, "Mr magenta what are you doing!" trent screams. "I need that anus." mr magenta says, and they wrestle. mr magenta pulls out a knife and holds it to trents throat. "For my anus!" mr magenta struggles to get his pants down fast enough, then slams his penis into the anus of a man named trent. "ARRRRHHHHH!!GGHHH!!!" trent says. "Oh my goodness this is considered pleasure!" mr magenta screams. he just can not handle how much pleasure he is having right now men are enjoying this! they have sex that night. they have lots and lots of anal canal. they enjoy it, the sex is rather pleasureable./ 

the next day, trent and mr magenta go to the local mcdonalds. the same one. "One big mac, extra mac sauce." mr magenta says. "Order uP!" a black man says, then hurls the big mac. mr magenta takes it to a seat and eats it. damn thats good, almost as good as the anus of a man named trent. but nothing is as good as that anus however, and men know this.


----------



## Desire Lines (Jun 16, 2018)

this is the only thread that matters on this site


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 16, 2018)

Oh look another @Shiversblood thread, and this one is *extra autistic*


----------



## Yop Yop (Jun 16, 2018)

This is simply amazing. The more crack I smoke the more I understand him.


----------



## bearycool (Jun 26, 2018)

Truly, we get to see an indepth analysis on butthole love


----------



## Shiversblood (Oct 31, 2018)

Trent is walking down the street. It’s halloween night. “Everyone run! It’s michael Myers!” A man screams only moments before Michael Myers slashes his throat. Children start screaming and running. A child in a sonic costume trips and lands on a rock and neck is quickly snapped. Trent quickly pulls out his pistol and opens fire, accidentally shooting a kid in a Pokémon pikachu costume directly in the forehead, Trent does a barrel roll. Michael Myers charges, Trent shoots him nurrmius times in the chest and forehead. Trent goes home.

Mr magenta took a flight directly to the USA from his home country. He wanted to celebrate Halloween in the USA with Trent. Mr magenta knocks on Trent’s door. He opens the door. They go to Trent’s room. Mr magenta quickly tackles Trent pushing him onto the bed. “Anal canal!” Mr magenta screams. He pulls off Trent’s trousers and slams his PENIS into Trent’s ANUS! Thrust. Thrust ejaculate. “That was pleasure.” Mr magenta says. “My anus has been trick or treated.” Trent says. “Hahaha hella humoourous!” Amanita kicks down the door . “Trick or treat! I smell anus!” Amanita screams. Mr magenta grabs an revolver and fired a shot directly into amanitas forehead. “Bulls eye color time” mr magenta explains. “Happy Halloween.”

Happy Halloween 2018 friends.


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy Halloween to you too @Shiversblood and bless you, good sir


----------



## Shiversblood (Dec 30, 2018)

One last anus, for 2018

The year is 2018. Mr Magenta is sitting on his couch. "Man, I could really go for some anus." Mr Magenta says. he drives to sydney and hops on a airplane and flys directly to the United States of America. he drives to trents house and knocks on the door. "Where is anus, I mean, where is trent?" mr magenta says to trents mom. "he is at the house of amanita." Mr magenta quickly becomes angry. he dives into his car and slams on the pedal and drives directly to amanita house. He kicks down the door. he runs to the bedroom and opens the door. He sees trent on all fours, naked, getting anal from behind from Amanita. "THIS IS PLEASURE FOR MY PENIS." amanita screams, and then notices Mr Magenta.

"Mr magenta, this is not what it looks like!" Trent screams. mr magenta quickly pulls out his pistol and shoots amanita in the forehead. "NOOOO MY SON!" amanita dads screams and charges mr magenta with a butcher knife. mr magenta quickly shoots amanita dad once in the forehead then shoots amanita mom once in forehead. Trent and mr magenta go to trents house.

"It really makes me feel special how you fought for your man today." Trent says. "I desire anus." mr magenta says and quickly slams his penis into trents anus.

The next day, it is December 31, 2018. Mr magenta wakes up. he looks around. Where is trent? "I need anus one more time during the year 2018!" mr magenta screams. he runs into the front room. he is shocked as hell when he sees Drshoggoth slamming his penis into the anus of trent! "TRENT WHAT THE BLATANT???" MR MAGENTA SCREAMS. "sorry i got hella horney." trent says. drshoggoth pulls out his pistol but is quickly shot three times once in the forehead by mr magenta. 

"The year is almost 2019! I need anus one more time for 2018!  One last anus!" Mr magenta screams. Trent displays his anus. Mr Magenta runs towards the anus and leaps into the air and lands his penis directly into the anus of trent. "THIS IS PLEASUREEEEE!!!" mr magenta screams.

And mr magenta had anus one last time during the year 2018.

How much anus will 2019 bring? Men speculate.


----------



## losfreddy (Jan 19, 2019)

Anus is life. Thanks Magenta for keeping it 100!


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Feb 3, 2019)

2019 has brought no anus. Getting sad.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Aug 2, 2019)

Wow holy crap Trent is alive and well and still pleasuring men. I would not want to divorce my wife but this is very obviously very much proof that Trent still exists and if someone seeks pleasure he will still pleasure men with his anus. I would pleasure as well but what if I do not want a divorce? I just want pleasure from the anus of Trent on a casual level. Is this possible ShiVers?


----------



## Shiversblood (Aug 4, 2019)

Trent shot Mr Magenta’s wife in the back of the head with a sawed off shotgun. The anus of Trent becomes jealous sometimes.

She was shot by a sniper Trent hired


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm just assuming this is how all gay men go about their daily lives.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Oct 20, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Trent is walking down the street. It’s halloween night. “Everyone run! It’s michael Myers!” A man screams only moments before Michael Myers slashes his throat. Children start screaming and running. A child in a sonic costume trips and lands on a rock and neck is quickly snapped. Trent quickly pulls out his pistol and opens fire, accidentally shooting a kid in a Pokémon pikachu costume directly in the forehead, Trent does a barrel roll. Michael Myers charges, Trent shoots him nurrmius times in the chest and forehead. Trent goes home.
> 
> Mr magenta took a flight directly to the USA from his home country. He wanted to celebrate Halloween in the USA with Trent. Mr magenta knocks on Trent’s door. He opens the door. They go to Trent’s room. Mr magenta quickly tackles Trent pushing him onto the bed. “Anal canal!” Mr magenta screams. He pulls off Trent’s trousers and slams his PENIS into Trent’s ANUS! Thrust. Thrust ejaculate. “That was pleasure.” Mr magenta says. “My anus has been trick or treated.” Trent says. “Hahaha hella humoourous!” Amanita kicks down the door . “Trick or treat! I smell anus!” Amanita screams. Mr magenta grabs an revolver and fired a shot directly into amanitas forehead. “Bulls eye color time” mr magenta explains. “Happy Halloween.”
> 
> Happy Halloween 2018 friends.



I wonder if Trent's anus will be "trick or treated" this super scary Halloween as well.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Oct 20, 2019)

"Trick or treat!  I smell anus!"

I like to think that this is a deep and profound meditation on the human condition.  Specifically the condition of slamming hot hard PENIS into hella good anus.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Feb 29, 2020)

Karl_der_Grosse said:


> "Trick or treat!  I smell anus!"
> 
> I like to think that this is a deep and profound meditation on the human condition.  Specifically the condition of slamming hot hard PENIS into hella good anus.



It hella is. Imagine the human condition. Imagine that dumb movie The Purge. In The Purge they talk about how war does not exist anymore. Because men have learned to hold back all their anger and violence for one night during The Purge. On that night they go all out murdering each other except the politicians.

Well in reality men hold back their adrenaline until Trent presents his anus. Then all men go crazy slamming cock into the anus of Trent until all the adrenaline is out of their system. Now in the movie The Crow Brandon Lee goes on a revenge quest killing the men who killed him and raped and killed his girlfriend. Because on Halloween all these guys wanted to go nuts on his ass and fuck him up because its what you do on Halloween in the craziest town. Imagine if in that movie men had wanted to slam cock into the anus of Trent instead of killing people. They use all their adrenaline for sexual conquest and rape the fuck out of Trent then Brandon Lee and his GF would still be alive and Brandon Lee would not have gotten shot by a blank accidentally loaded with a real bullet.

See what a happy Halloween is when you slam cock hella blatantly into the anus of Trent? Hella is why would anyone not want to? Unless you are straight.

Although according to Shivers you can shove cock right up the ass of Trent and still be hella straight because its only gay if you are Trent and take it in the ass. You are not gay if you shove it up his ass. He is gay. If he was not and men constantly pinned him down and slammed cock as hard as hella possible up his ass by now he would have eventually called the police. Trent is hella gay as fuck. His mission is world peace and the spookiest Halloween possible is one where men shove their cocks hard as fuck up the anus of Trent.

Trent has anus and men are hella invited to dress up in costumes then go over and ram cock hella hard up his ass. Happy Halloween everyone! In March. During leap year. Simply is why is Leap Year added a day to February this year? Nobody knows. But its March. Happy Halloween in March.


----------



## Pissmaster (Feb 29, 2020)

formershroomeryuser said:


> Although according to Shivers you can shove cock right up the ass of Trent and still be hella straight because its only gay if you are Trent and take it in the ass. You are not gay if you shove it up his ass. He is gay. If he was not and men constantly pinned him down and slammed cock as hard as hella possible up his ass by now he would have eventually called the police. Trent is hella gay as fuck. His mission is world peace and the spookiest Halloween possible is one where men shove their cocks hard as fuck up the anus of Trent.



so Trent is like Ricardo Milos basically


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Mar 1, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> so Trent is like Ricardo Milos basically



There is not enough men in that video even though he is a copy of himself but yeah basically.


----------



## Meiwaku (May 27, 2022)

Tfw no anus posting for years


----------



## Red Hood (May 27, 2022)

The saga finally continues.


----------

